# Router Template Guide Set



## open_market (Aug 21, 2008)

I just bought the Dewalt DW6188 template set for my Dewalt 621 router. No instructions! It appears that the templates are designed to mount on the base plate where there is a 1 1/4" opening. My router base does not have such an opening. Do I need to make a new base?


- Thanks, Rick


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Rick.


----------



## open_market (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the greeting. 

I'll add to my question that I'm working with Brusso quadrant hinges and bought their brass template. I plan on mounting more of these and want to do it right. Interestingly as I read their directions, they recommend that I shorten the template guide to work with their hinge template. i.e. in the case of the DW 1/2" guide, I'll need to take about 3/16" off. I guess if I make a custom router base, I can just adjust the base instead of modifying the metal template ring?

- Rick


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rick

Making a new base plate is very easy job to do,,, 
But I would suggest you pickuo one more set of the guides and just grind off a bit of the guide, in time you will find out that you will need the short ones and the longer ones and they both must fit right in the base plate..

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160

I do have some of the guides 

Just a NOTE*** if you make a replacement base plate it doesn't need to be round in fact square is better...( 1/4" x 8" x 8" )

OR you can buy one of the premade ones..

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BP-7BP-

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

I do like the bigger guides 

===========
=======


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome Rick!

Bob, how many forstner bits did you wear out making all of those recesses for your HUGE collection of bushings!? J/K

Josh the Marine


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Josh

hahahahahahahahaha not a one hahahahaha, that's about 1/2 of them I have some in wooden boxes also, the ones I had to rework for the 1/8",3/16" and 1/4' thick templates...not to say anything about the ones for the Milescraft turnlock jigs (red plastic ones) and the metric ones like the 40mm to 100mm  plus the ones still in the routers that are setup to run on the fly for spec. jigs, like the dovetail jig. can't have to many guides ....

=========


----------



## open_market (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I went ahead and ordered the LeeValley clear base plate. While it may be easy to make one, the precision is important since I'm working with very expensive hinges. So I'm hoping the LeeValley is dead on and I don't have to spend several hours of set-up making my own.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Rick,
Even with the new base plate you will need to center it to your router with a centering jig. Simply mount the 1/4" ID bushing on the base plate, put a 1/4" rod, drill bit, etc. in your router. Then slip the bushing and plate over the 1/4" rod. This will ensure that the plate is centered with the bit when you screw it on.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rick

Just one more way to center the plate,, most of the stock guides that you buy will not have a true 1/4" hole in the guide, but you can use a Counter Sink bit with a 1/4" shaft, put it in the router chuck but just tighten the collet nut by hand and let the counter sink sit on the bottom side of the a 3/8" ID guide...they make center tools but the counter sink bit will work just fine...

The best centering tool I have found is the one from Milescraft ,it will chuck up in a 1/4" or 1/2" collet and will do it right every time...

http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-1207-Router-Design-Inlay/dp/B000KI8SCO/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_text_b
http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-1202-TurnLock-Universal-Bushing/dp/B0001GMEOI/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_b
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3137023
==========

Just a NOTE **** the Milescraft base plate will bolt right up to your DeWalt and it comes with the guides, the links just show why just by the milk from the cow when you can buy the cow and get it all..  (inlay kit and guide kit PLus centering tool and some router bits) 


==========


----------



## open_market (Aug 21, 2008)

*Centering*

Thanks - you guys are great! I'll need the precision for the hinges I'm using.

- Rick


----------

